# JCVD fight



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.headkicklegend.com/2010/1/1/1229556/jean-claude-van-dammes-2010


> Earlier this year, we reported on action star Jean-Claude Van Damme's rumored 2010 professional kickboxing fight. There's been no news on this fight for some time - until now.
> 
> While Van Damme has not yet gone public regarding the fight, Thai media is reporting that JCVD attended a December 29 meeting in Thailand to determine details for the fight with Somluck Kamsing. With no media invited to the talks, and all information being reported strictly through Thai sources at the moment, some of this information is definitely subject to change, but it looks like the fight is indeed set for October 2010. This is pushed back from the original rumored March date to allow more time for promotion. The fight will take place in Las Vegas, and will be contested under slightly modified Muay Thai rules. Many of the details of this meeting dealt with broadcasting the fight, which has the potential to be a huge money-maker if promoted correctly.
> 
> ...


anybody heard any more on this fight, i remembered a old tread on this we had on here so i went and looked and found this article


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

I have been waiting and waiting for this! Hopefully this happens and JCVD looks at least close to how good he was when he fought in the Kumite... Hopefully nobody throws blinding powder at him, because his master that taught him to fight blind died.... he wouldnt be prepared...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

M_D said:


> http://www.headkicklegend.com/2010/1/1/1229556/jean-claude-van-dammes-2010
> 
> 
> anybody heard any more on this fight, i remembered a old tread on this we had on here so i went and looked and found this article


 
I am honestly interested in this. Plz plz plz keep us up dated ......Not to mention the gems of old movie references that will come with it!!!!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Everyone knows how this will end, Kamsing will beat the living crap out of him, but JCVD will come back and he will win with a spin kick in the dying seconds.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

JCVD recently had a heart attack. Im not a medical professional, but im willing to bet that puts any kind of fight out of the question.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> JCVD recently had a heart attack. Im not a medical professional, but im willing to bet that puts any kind of fight out of the question.


I'm getting old.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

......:thumbsdown: Yeah dumb thread...


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> JCVD recently had a heart attack. Im not a medical professional, but im willing to bet that puts any kind of fight out of the question.


oh that sucks did not know that


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> ......:thumbsdown: Yeah dumb thread...


What's dumb about it?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it maybe a stupid fight but it could defiantely be entertaining. The fact is JCVD should've done this earlier when his onscreen roles were diminishing. He could've been pretty good in early K-1!:thumbsup:


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> Everyone knows how this will end, Kamsing will beat the living crap out of him, but JCVD will come back and he will win with a spin kick in the dying seconds.


lmaoooo !!!!!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

So apparently the fight is pushed back (again) to July..




joshua7789 said:


> JCVD recently had a heart attack. Im not a medical professional, but im willing to bet that puts any kind of fight out of the question.


Fake rumor was denied by JCVD on Facebook.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> So apparently the fight is pushed back (again) to July..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad. I got that info from an article on AOL. Didnt figure there was any reason to doubt it.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Np, yeah the rumor was launched by some unofficial JCVD fan site. VD denied it all together via his Facebook account.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Np, yeah the rumor was launched by some unofficial JCVD fan site. VD denied it all together via his Facebook account.


Then go ahead and sign me up for the "JCVD Dim Mak'in the Shit Outta Some Fool" bandwagon.


----------

